# Dealing with Leasemasters



## cjhunter (Dec 15, 2011)

What has been yalls experience with Leasemasters? im currently on a lease and have a leasemaster that me and the other guy believe he is bipolar. He keeps adding new rules to the lease and making extreme demands pertaining to the lease via email or text at odd hours of the night. Then come to find out he is a convicted felon and has guns with him while at the lease. Dont know if any of yall ever deal with problems like this.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't like changing rules, if something needs to be changed after I signed off on the agreement there should be really good reason to do so.


----------



## bdub25 (Feb 1, 2011)

My lease boss is strict but fair, some people on the lease complain, but they knew the rules up front.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*LOL!!*

This outta get good...


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

My lease manager is crazy too. Does nothing but work us to death. There is a swimming hole less than a mile from our camp, and Ive yet to lay eyes on it. He sent an email this week about a "work" weekend and to leave the shotguns at home. Slave driver Im telling you.


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*My 2 cents for what it's worth...*

Your question was "What is your experience..." and to answer that question I would say "Our current lease manager is very cool, but I've had some bad experiences on other leases". Which is what I think just about everybody could say.

It sounds like you are trying to build consensus if your lease manager is a flake or not? Which is kinda of a pointless question.

If YOU think he is being unreasonable, then he is being unreasonable. Doesn't matter what 1 million internet gurus say. 

Unfortunately, with most of these situations you are stuck with what you have. You paid your money, got dealt your cards - now you have to play them or walk away.

I, probably along with others here, would be interested in knowing exact what the "new rules and extreme demands" he is touting are, in specific. I think the board could provide insight opinion on reasonableness.

If they are somelike like "10pt or better" or "no does", it may seem unreasonable and unfair, especially after the lease contract is signed - but may indeed be appropriate based on recent surveys and management plan. If it "all hunters must wear clown suits and drop trow", then it is probably unreasonable - but, for ME, if there were awesome bucks on the place and I spent time and money prepping for them - you'd might just see me in grease paint, floppy shoes, and polkadot boxers.

If you have a least contract, there should be rules associated with the contract. Changing the terms of the contract after it is signed and money paid, IMHO, would have to be agreed to by both parties. If not, you MAY have legal recourse - although frankly I have never heard of any hunting lessor winning that battle against landowner or lease manager (land owner's agent) - even if you happen to prevail in court. It seems it ALWAYS turns out badly.

If you push to forcibly enforce the contract, you might win - but end up having the landowner run his tractors all over his property on every weekend morning during season. Or have your feeders mysteriously tipped over. Or have the lease manager pee around your area. All of which is fairly common occurances.

So many people want to be, and/or prove themselves RIGHT in these situations, that they often win the battle but lose the war. In *every* case I have ever heard about or read about, the lessor ends up leaving the lease. Usually with hunting season ruined, equipment "stolen" or damaged, and a poor taste in everyones mouth while still proclaiming how "right" they are and how unfair it is.

Bottom line, you are at their mercy in 99.999% of the time.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Wow. I thought cj just asked a simple question.


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Pistol58 said:


> My lease manager is crazy too. Does nothing but work us to death. There is a swimming hole less than a mile from our camp, and Ive yet to lay eyes on it. He sent an email this week about a "work" weekend and to leave the shotguns at home. Slave driver Im telling you.


 I'd be finding me another place to hunt if I had someone tell me not bring my shotgun. To answer the original question, I believe once the rules are established prior to paying then the rules should be set for the year. once paid.


----------



## cjhunter (Dec 15, 2011)

tec, yeah i justasked a general question. John, there were many things that he wants changed for example, we can only use the ground blinds that he placed in designated areas then decides to change it to only blinds 6 feet or higher at the areas, only mature bucks and he will be the judge as to what he believes to be a mature buck, then aside the water tanks on the lease now he wants us to run a PVC line underground to each feeder to have a tank there as well. Now the lease will look like a waterpark with so many tanks in the area. Yeah i am hoping to find another place next year even though i do like the place. This guys just too shady.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

cjhunter said:


> tec, yeah i justasked a general question. John, there were many things that he wants changed for example, we can only use the ground blinds that he placed in designated areas then decides to change it to only blinds 6 feet or higher at the areas, only mature bucks and he will be the judge as to what he believes to be a mature buck, then aside the water tanks on the lease now he wants us to run a PVC line underground to each feeder to have a tank there as well. Now the lease will look like a waterpark with so many tanks in the area. Yeah i am hoping to find another place next year even though i do like the place. This guys just too shady.


Overactive for sure. Way too late to be running water lines now and changing rules on blind setup. That stuff is best done in the spring time. As for the bucks, they don't all show up on cameras so what are you supposed to do call him and text a picture before you take a shot? Sounds like a place that's probably got high turnover. When I'm looking for a lease (and it's been a little too long ) I want a sheet of paper with clear rules and practices that I can either agree to and stick to or bail out up front, and an unmolested chunk of the property where I'll setup my own equipment how I see fit and be left alone.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

cjhunter said:


> What has been yalls experience with Leasemasters? im currently on a lease and have a leasemaster that me and the other guy believe he is bipolar. He keeps adding new rules to the lease and making extreme demands pertaining to the lease via email or text at odd hours of the night. Then come to find out he is a convicted felon and has guns with him while at the lease. Dont know if any of yall ever deal with problems like this.


Simple solution...turn him in...Convicted felons can't have firearms...game warden can arrest him....or have him arrested...


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Well you could just call the law and have him arrested for having a firearm. Problem solved and wouldnt hurt my feelings because he is breaking the law. Then the next man in line becomes the lease master.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

coogerpop said:


> Simple solution...turn him in...Convicted felons can't have firearms...game warden can arrest him....or have him arrested...


X2 He gave up his right to have a firearm when he became a felon and he is breaking the law. I dont know what he did to become a felon but it would worry me if it was to do with a gun, assault or killing.


----------



## cjhunter (Dec 15, 2011)

Bottomsup said:


> Well you could just call the law and have him arrested for having a firearm. Problem solved and wouldnt hurt my feelings because he is breaking the law. Then the next man in line becomes the lease master.


thats our plans...lol


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*Whoa!*

I would definitely NOT do that. First of all, you are getting a bunch of bad legal advice.

Frist, while there is a general rule about convicted felons owning or possessing firearms, there are LOADS of exceptions. There exceptions that allow them to possess arms after 'x' amount of time (I think it is 5 years) in some cases. There are exceptions that can be granted by petition to the court. There are exceptions dealing with ownership of the land. And a few other exceptions as well.

How do you know that these exceptions do not apply to him and his circumstances? The answer is you don't. That would put you in a position of harassing a (and I hate to say it this way) law-abiding citizen about his firearms. You could even be held responsible for making a false report.

Secondly, let's assume, for argument's sake, that no exceptions apply and he is breaking the law. (Probably means he is real baddy if exceptions weren't granted) Don't you think he is going to know - or find out - who reported him or made the complaint. Don't kid yourself. That is going to paint a big target on your butt!!! Or your buddies. Or your family. Or your buddies families.

Third, even if he is arrested - he will most likely be right back on the ranch and bailed out before your next trip there. And with court cases backed up 1-2 years, you'll now have to deal with a ticked-off ex-con as a lease manager - who is there a lot more than you are - through the whole season. Not very smart in my opinion.

I would, if I were you, be polite and agreeable - and do nothing. Delay, delay, delay. Before you know it, season will be here - shoot your deer, and get the heck off the place.

If you start any confrontation, it will turn out bad for you - regardless if you "win" or are "in the right".


----------



## cjhunter (Dec 15, 2011)

JohnHumbert said:


> I would definitely NOT do that. First of all, you are getting a bunch of bad legal advice.
> 
> Frist, while there is a general rule about convicted felons owning or possessing firearms, there are LOADS of exceptions. There exceptions that allow them to possess arms after 'x' amount of time (I think it is 5 years) in some cases. There are exceptions that can be granted by petition to the court. There are exceptions dealing with ownership of the land. And a few other exceptions as well.
> 
> ...


good points John. yeah as far as im concerned, im just going to go out there and kill my deer and get the hell off the place. I almost feel bad for the land owner cause he is a good guy and i dont think he knows whats going on.


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*On the last lease*

We all had to qualify for a spot on the lease and which section we got to hunt. I got last picks because I didn't wear the right pants (I'm 4th from the left). Man, it was tough...


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

If the land owner is a good guy then at the end of season before you leave go have a heart to heart with him and tell him your feelings about his foreman. Thats how I became foreman of a ranch 



cjhunter said:


> good points John. yeah as far as im concerned, im just going to go out there and kill my deer and get the hell off the place. I almost feel bad for the land owner cause he is a good guy and i dont think he knows whats going on.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Rack Ranch said:


> If the land owner is a good guy then at the end of season before you leave go have a heart to heart with him and tell him your feelings about his foreman. Thats how I became foreman of a ranch


x2 ... I mean, realistically, if the guy is calling himself ... tha'leaseMASTER, that's not all he's master of, he's probably also master of jack **** and I'd be will to bet that jack left town and the landowner knows it.

Throw him overboard ...


----------



## water turkey2 (Nov 30, 2009)

Lease Manager=lazy, cheap skate


----------



## Hookset 101 (Jul 21, 2009)

water turkey2 said:


> Lease Manager=lazy, cheap skate


That is not true i can tell that you never been a lease manager on a place because you don't get paid,you dont get to hunt for free, you have to chase lease payments down all year and upfront money for people on vacation or out of town working, you have to try to schedule work weekends around everyones schedule that don't want to come in the first place during the offseason, clean up left behind junk when people leave, deal with landowners, enforce the rules and keep eveyone honest, tell people that they can't bring mom dad brother cousin uncle nephew and grandmaw all in the same weekend and no they can't all kill a deer, spoil eveyones dreams that b/c that nice buck that they want to shoot is only 3 1/2 and he needs a couple of years, and deal with constant personality conflicts and options between hunters.

It is not easy,or fun, and takes the fun out of hunting sometime!
Most of the time the lease manager leads by example and if he works his tale off all year preparing for evey season and holds off the trigger to better the deer herd on a place for everyone he expects the same from the hunters on the ranch. Period! And if you don't then you are GONE!


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Good points John. It should be done legal and with tact but I dont agree with the sit around and do nothing attitude. People need to stand up for themselves and not let one Jack *** ruin it for all. What is right is right and what is wrong is wrong. I wont put up with it from anyone.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

lease masters can make or break a place. I agree to certian work days but if they keep adding work to the list then they can find someone else to lease it. I'm not going to pay someone to go work on their property. You can always use that lease money on a few great hunts through out the year. Just my opinion.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

I count my blessings we have a good one.


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

Hookset 101 green to you you are dead on with your comment I ended up as leasemanager because the one before me called and asked me to takeover for him because he had sold out everything of his on the lease and bought a small place of his own we go by a loose set of rules and try to work with people that wants to bring a friend wives are allways welcome and we do have some that do huntwe try to have a good social type in camp and I am lucky that I have some go to guys that are willing to help out when needed when the last $ is paid to the rancher it is usually coming out of my pocket but all things said we do our best to make sure all has a good time as of right now I am short 1 or 2 spots and that comes out of my pocket anybody that wants to ck on it I will be on my way to Rocksprings in the morning but will have my laptop with me Beau


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

Just to let you know what we are about I sponsored a hunt for the guys at GOOD OLD BOYS hunting and fishing last year that was under the rader it was a former marine that wanted to take his son hunting hunt was good and he got a small buck was not looking for fame or anythimg else just wanted to get a kid into hunting and have done just that and made some friends for life because of it Beau


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

Hookset 101 said:


> That is not true i can tell that you never been a lease manager on a place because you don't get paid,you dont get to hunt for free, you have to chase lease payments down all year and upfront money for people on vacation or out of town working, you have to try to schedule work weekends around everyones schedule that don't want to come in the first place during the offseason, clean up left behind junk when people leave, deal with landowners, enforce the rules and keep eveyone honest, tell people that they can't bring mom dad brother cousin uncle nephew and grandmaw all in the same weekend and no they can't all kill a deer, spoil eveyones dreams that b/c that nice buck that they want to shoot is only 3 1/2 and he needs a couple of years, and deal with constant personality conflicts and options between hunters.
> 
> It is not easy,or fun, and takes the fun out of hunting sometime!
> Most of the time the lease manager leads by example and if he works his tale off all year preparing for evey season and holds off the trigger to better the deer herd on a place for everyone he expects the same from the hunters on the ranch. Period! And if you don't then you are GONE!


What this gentleman says is 100 % true. I have been a lease manager since 1985. In all that time I have only had to let three group of guys go. I have now guys who have hunted with me since 1995. I also have folks who have been with us since last season.

To the person who wrote lease manager = lazy #$%, I can guess you change leases often or hunt on the Along the Road Ranch. LOL

To the original poster, let it ride and move on after the season. As was spoken about earlier, unless the land owner gives some indication he is upset with the lease manager, you are on the loosing end. Good luck to you and I hope you find a good place next year.

So I do not get pm's, I do not have any openings this year and vary rarely have any opening!!!!


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

A felony conviction can strip an individual of certain civil rights. Included in this bracket of lost rights is the right to bear arms. Both federal and state laws consider a felon to be disqualified to purchase or possess a firearm. The Gun Control Act of 1968 further defines a prohibited person under Title 18, U.S. Code, Chapter 44. A prohibited person is one who has been convicted or is under indictment for a term exceeding 1 year; is a fugitive from justice; is a user of unlawful and/or addictive controlled substances; is mentally defective; is an illegal alien or has renounced citizenship; has been dishonorably discharged from the U.S. armed services; or individuals who are subject to a court order of restraint. To be excluded from the list of prohibited persons, convicted felons must determine which sets of statutes are involved. If a federal court rendered the conviction, then the restoration is handled under federal law. If the conviction came under a state court, then the individual can seek relief on the state level. However, there are cases of violent crimes that cannot be adjudicated on the state level.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Just to clear things up. My first comment was pretty much sarcastic. Hookset and I have been friends long before this lease we are on together, and he does a pretty **** good job at being lease manager and trying to keep everyone happy. Ready to get out there this weekend and smash a limit or two, and maybe see the swimming hole (I wasnt joking about never laying eyes on it.....yet, LOL!).

I cant even get guys to pay $50 for softball every 2 months...


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

This is a pretty typical lease manager attitude...



banpouchi said:


> What this gentleman says is 100 % true. I have been a lease manager since 1985. In all that time I have only had to let three group of guys go. I have now guys who have hunted with me since 1995. I also have folks who have been with us since last season.
> 
> To the person who wrote lease manager = lazy #$%, I can guess you change leases often or hunt on the Along the Road Ranch. LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Rack Ranch said:


> This is a pretty typical lease manager attitude...


I wasnt going to respond to this comment because I could possibly be reading it wrong. But if Im not, well here goes...

What was wrong with the mans post? Let me break down how I read it:

*What this gentleman says is 100 % true. I have been a lease manager since 1985. In all that time I have only had to let three group of guys go. I have now guys who have hunted with me since 1995. I also have folks who have been with us since last season.*

Running a lease for 26+ years and only asked 3 groups to leave. I would say that is a pretty good statistic.

*To the person who wrote lease manager = lazy #$%, I can guess you change leases often or hunt on the Along the Road Ranch. LOL*

Been kicked off several leases cause probably didnt like "rules". Cant blame the lease manager. I wouldnt want "water turkey" hunting with me either with that attitude, we call them "trigger pullers".

*To the original poster, let it ride and move on after the season. As was spoken about earlier, unless the land owner gives some indication he is upset with the lease manager, you are on the loosing end. Good luck to you and I hope you find a good place next year.*

Word of advice what he may be up against, and it may be better to cut the losses, pull up, and head down the road in search of a better place.

*So I do not get pm's, I do not have any openings this year and vary rarely have any opening!!!!*

Got a good place and good group of guys.

Can you explain what you meant by "lease manager attitude"?


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Nope, you did a pretty good job of that for me. And for him as well


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Pistol58 said:


> I wasnt going to respond to this comment because I could possibly be reading it wrong. But if Im not, well here goes...
> 
> What was wrong with the mans post? Let me break down how I read it:
> 
> ...


I dont think he meant it to be negative.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

I couldnt tell if he was being serious or facetious. Green sent.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

bdub25 said:


> My lease boss is strict but fair, some people on the lease complain, but they knew the rules up front.


Exactly our situation. Luckily we have a really patient and awesome lease manager.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

If you don't say so yourself..LOL



TXPalerider said:


> Exactly our situation. Luckily we have a really patient and awesome lease manager.


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

This is why I am so happy at my new lease. The rules are clearly documented and ALL rule changes must be voted on, no presidential fiat or Lease Czar. We vote on the president/vice president each season and any disputes are voted on by a randomly selected group of three.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

This kind of **** is part of why I decided not to lease this year.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Exactly our situation. Luckily we have a really patient and awesome lease manager.


I couldn't agree more!!!

Is it called "arse kissing or brown nosing" if you agree with your lease manager on an internet forum? LOL!!!!

Did I mention VERY patient!!!!


----------



## cjhunter (Dec 15, 2011)

well latest from the Bi Polar Lease master. I went out there this weekend first after he said he was going to go out there to help out and didnt show. I ran a PVC pipeline about 700 yards with a buddy and then cut 2 of the blind legs to 6 foot cause they were 7 foot. while i was out there he called me and told me that just as long as the pipeline is completed it would be okay and for the other 2 legs to take them home and cut them. so i did since it was late already. Now i get an email saying opposite. he is over there stating that the job is not complete and now i have a few more days to complete the job and im not welcome back for next year as well. I have a sick feeling that this guy is wanting me to pay for all these things to get done and then kick me out of the lease for him and his families benefit since they are not on the lease. What kind of action do yall recommend. this is my first lease and its not going good as far as experience. I do my part and then some and this guy just adds more and more. i wanna say testing my paitence.


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

I would say you do have a very bad situation. Just don't let this spoil you for future hunts as not all leases are like the one you are on.

As for what to do, I would put it in writing but ask for my money back as it seems like you can not do enough for him or ask if you might sell your spot. I am sure he will be upset however send a cc to land owner if at all possible. Also put in the letter why you sent it. Don't put the guy down just say why you do not get along. If you bad moth the lease guy, then it is easy for the lease owner to ignore. Just say why you have a difference of opinion.

Again, don't let this spoil the chance to hunt. Not all leases are like this as you describe.

Good luck.


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

CJ, most people complain about their manager because they don't get treated like the entire ranch is theirs, but it does sound like you are justified in being irritated. The good news is that next year's lease ought to be a much better experience.

My rule of thumb when I get annoyed by lease drama is to ask myself if I am getting what I want out of the lease. Only once has that answer been no and the plan of action became clear. When the answer is yes then I just let it go and enjoy the lease. If you get sucked into omnipresent lease drama it will ruin your experience and waste your money.

Ranch ownership isn't a panacea for this kind of thing either. I've been down both roads more than once and the solution to all the angst has been that simple rule of thumb.


----------



## lwgbully (Jan 23, 2009)

cjhunter said:


> well latest from the Bi Polar Lease master. I went out there this weekend first after he said he was going to go out there to help out and didnt show. I ran a PVC pipeline about 700 yards with a buddy and then cut 2 of the blind legs to 6 foot cause they were 7 foot. while i was out there he called me and told me that just as long as the pipeline is completed it would be okay and for the other 2 legs to take them home and cut them. so i did since it was late already. Now i get an email saying opposite. he is over there stating that the job is not complete and now i have a few more days to complete the job and im not welcome back for next year as well. I have a sick feeling that this guy is wanting me to pay for all these things to get done and then kick me out of the lease for him and his families benefit since they are not on the lease. What kind of action do yall recommend. this is my first lease and its not going good as far as experience. I do my part and then some and this guy just adds more and more. i wanna say testing my paitence.


Cj,
Being that this is your first lease experience, let me assure you that it doesn't have to be this way. I believe you need to cutt you losses and move on. IMHO no place is worth subjecting yourself to a unreasonable dictator. Not all lease managers are egocentric idiots, keep moving until you find one that isn't.


----------



## cjhunter (Dec 15, 2011)

lwgbully said:


> Cj,
> Being that this is your first lease experience, let me assure you that it doesn't have to be this way. I believe you need to cutt you losses and move on. IMHO no place is worth subjecting yourself to a unreasonable dictator. Not all lease managers are egocentric idiots, keep moving until you find one that isn't.


Thanks buddy . I'm hoping to stay on through hunting season then try to find me a good place with a great lease master.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I he would have told me that I am not going to be on the lease next year already. I would be implementing my on set on rules. #1 he can kiss my ***. #2 if it is brown it is down. 3 revert back to rule #1


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

I'd never even heard the term "leasemaster" till I read this thread....
I'd have alot of issues w/all that BS!


----------



## cj9271 (Aug 24, 2004)

Hookset 101 said:


> That is not true i can tell that you never been a lease manager on a place because you don't get paid,you dont get to hunt for free, you have to chase lease payments down all year and upfront money for people on vacation or out of town working, you have to try to schedule work weekends around everyones schedule that don't want to come in the first place during the offseason, clean up left behind junk when people leave, deal with landowners, enforce the rules and keep eveyone honest, tell people that they can't bring mom dad brother cousin uncle nephew and grandmaw all in the same weekend and no they can't all kill a deer, spoil eveyones dreams that b/c that nice buck that they want to shoot is only 3 1/2 and he needs a couple of years, and deal with constant personality conflicts and options between hunters.
> 
> It is not easy,or fun, and takes the fun out of hunting sometime!
> Most of the time the lease manager leads by example and if he works his tale off all year preparing for evey season and holds off the trigger to better the deer herd on a place for everyone he expects the same from the hunters on the ranch. Period! And if you don't then you are GONE!


Amen to the not fun or easy. Most of the time it is a blast but there is always somebody that stretches every rule .


----------



## cj9271 (Aug 24, 2004)

I had the not so fun duty of having to kick somebody off the lease last year. It was hard to do since we are all in it to have fun and spend quality time with friends and family but It was not fair to the rest of the members for me to allow him to stay. we actually lost 2 hunters because his friend left also. We get together with our ranch manager and come up with the rules for harvesting but the rest of the "camp" rules and general guidelines we have had in place for 10 years. The biggest problem we have is when we do get a new person they always want to set up on top of somebody else. For the most part it all works out OK without no hard feelings. we have had the same group of guys with a few exceptions for many years. We run a family type lease and most everybody respects each other and the rules we have in place.


----------



## cjhunter (Dec 15, 2011)

cj9271 said:


> I had the not so fun duty of having to kick somebody off the lease last year. It was hard to do since we are all in it to have fun and spend quality time with friends and family but It was not fair to the rest of the members for me to allow him to stay. we actually lost 2 hunters because his friend left also. We get together with our ranch manager and come up with the rules for harvesting but the rest of the "camp" rules and general guidelines we have had in place for 10 years. The biggest problem we have is when we do get a new person they always want to set up on top of somebody else. For the most part it all works out OK without no hard feelings. we have had the same group of guys with a few exceptions for many years. We run a family type lease and most everybody respects each other and the rules we have in place.


 that sounds great but this guy makes extreme demands and calls or emails me at like 3 or 4 am to tell me stuff about the lease. he states that we are all in it together but refuses to go help me or the other gentleman in doing things for the lease. I have this sick feeling that he is taking his family out to the lease hunting in our blinds since I have noticed alot of beer bottles thrown around. I did speak with the other lessee and we came to this conclusion that we are going to set up a camera at the main entrance to the ranch to see who is coming hunting since the roads are well travelled recently. We are going to team up and see what is going on actually cause we dont want to be investing our time and money for someone elses benefit. By the way guys, His name is Ramiro Vargas so becareful, he has other leases around the area.


----------



## Chance (Jun 10, 2004)

*Really?*

Your lease manager is a bi-polar convicted felon? You need to be careful and find another place to hunt asap!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

TXDRAKE said:


> I couldn't agree more!!!
> 
> Is it called "arse kissing or brown nosing" if you agree with your lease manager on an internet forum? LOL!!!!
> 
> Did I mention VERY patient!!!!


Just prudent.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

lwgbully said:


> Cj,
> Being that this is your first lease experience, let me assure you that it doesn't have to be this way. I believe you need to cutt you losses and move on. IMHO no place is worth subjecting yourself to a unreasonable dictator. Not all lease managers are egocentric idiots, keep moving until you find one that isn't.


I agree X2.

Thank Gawd ours is awesome!!


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Sorry to hear your going through all this [email protected] I would shoot your deer real quick and then call him in for having weapons. Definitely call the landowner as well!


Clint


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> I agree X2.
> 
> Thank Gawd ours is awesome!!


Again, I agree!!!!

LOL!!!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

TXDRAKE said:


> Again, I agree!!!!
> 
> LOL!!!


I sure wish you checked your email as much as you check 2Cool. LOL


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

I've always said that women get together in any setting and there eventually will be drama. Men can get together in any setting and never have a problem with the exception of a deer lease. I haven't been on one yet where there wasn't some squabbling. If you find one where everyone gets along then you must have a good and fair guy heading it up and you must have a good landowner. Those combinations are rare in my experience.


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

Talking to owners in the past, their biggest problems are people who are on the lease for awhile, tend to think and act like they own the place. Tend to tell the owner what they are going to do, rather than ask permission. 

There seems to be more to the story than what your hearing IMO


----------



## yr_tiger (Feb 7, 2010)

cjhunter said:


> well latest from the Bi Polar Lease master. I went out there this weekend first after he said he was going to go out there to help out and didnt show. I ran a PVC pipeline about 700 yards with a buddy and then cut 2 of the blind legs to 6 foot cause they were 7 foot. while i was out there he called me and told me that just as long as the pipeline is completed it would be okay and for the other 2 legs to take them home and cut them. so i did since it was late already. Now i get an email saying opposite. he is over there stating that the job is not complete and now i have a few more days to complete the job and im not welcome back for next year as well. I have a sick feeling that this guy is wanting me to pay for all these things to get done and then kick me out of the lease for him and his families benefit since they are not on the lease. What kind of action do yall recommend. this is my first lease and its not going good as far as experience. I do my part and then some and this guy just adds more and more. i wanna say testing my paitence.


First thought, quit answering his calls, have him put everything in writing. Second thought tell the guy he ***** nutz when he does things like this. Sounds like he is buffaloing you. Send him the email and txt that contradict one another and have him explain them in writing

Are you saying that you have paid for the PVC water line?


----------



## cjhunter (Dec 15, 2011)

yr_tiger said:


> First thought, quit answering his calls, have him put everything in writing. Second thought tell the guy he ***** nutz when he does things like this. Sounds like he is buffaloing you. Send him the email and txt that contradict one another and have him explain them in writing
> 
> Are you saying that you have paid for the PVC water line?


tiger

Yeah I had to cough up over 400.00 already to install this **** water line. The leasemaster does email everything to me and when he does call, he leaves a voice message or text. im just waiting to get hunting season over and done with so I can find a good lease with great people. Aside that the other guy on the lease is a great guy and he's with me all the way. We would like nothing more then to get the leasemaster off the lease and off the property. I have this sick feeling, he is either hunting or planning on having other hunters hunt in our area because he we and put feeders next to our feeders.


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

yellowmouth2 said:


> I've always said that women get together in any setting and there eventually will be drama. Men can get together in any setting and never have a problem with the exception of a deer lease. I haven't been on one yet where there wasn't some squabbling. If you find one where everyone gets along then you must have a good and fair guy heading it up and you must have a good landowner. Those combinations are rare in my experience.


Which is why I worked hard and paid cash for my small slice of Texas.


----------



## cjhunter (Dec 15, 2011)

Well guys. Latest from this ***** lease master. Now that the rut is near, and the landowner built a nice cabin for the lessee's for us to share n use. We get an email stating that we can not use cabin n it's only for his family to use. Now I stated, his family is not on the lease so why should they be on the property if we r only allowed 1 guest. This guy just blows and can't wait till the end of deer season to begin looking for something that we are all equal and don't try to over rule each other.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Go talk to the landowner on your way out the door. Any other members that feel the way you do should do the same...


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Get ur stuff first..............


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

What a tool.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

cjhunter said:


> Well guys. Latest from this ***** lease master. Now that the rut is near, and the landowner built a nice cabin for the lessee's for us to share n use. We get an email stating that we can not use cabin n it's only for his family to use. Now I stated, his family is not on the lease so why should they be on the property if we r only allowed 1 guest. This guy just blows and can't wait till the end of deer season to begin looking for something that we are all equal and don't try to over rule each other.


Sounds like you're only there to pay for his cabin. Good luck with that. I've never had a good experience when land owners are overly present on the property, and I'm a really good lessee who takes care of the places I've hunted and almost never shoots anything.


----------



## cjhunter (Dec 15, 2011)

justletmein said:


> Sounds like you're only there to pay for his cabin. Good luck with that. I've never had a good experience when land owners are overly present on the property, and I'm a really good lessee who takes care of the places I've hunted and almost never shoots anything.[/QJu
> 
> Justlemein
> 
> The landowner is cool. I think he is corrupted by the leasemaster. Oh after hunting season im going to take my stuff out and let the land owner know my thoughts about the leasemaster. I am hoping to find a better place for next year.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

WOW......You're a better man than me, I'd already be gone...


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Rack Ranch said:


> Go talk to the landowner on your way out the door. Any other members that feel the way you do should do the same...


this..

I'd remind him that he'd never see another cent of my money...

I'd also mention the fact that I've posted his agent's antics all over the internet.

you may get a call in a couple years....


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

justletmein said:


> Sounds like you're only there to pay for his cabin. Good luck with that. I've never had a good experience when land owners are overly present on the property, and I'm a really good lessee who takes care of the places I've hunted and almost never shoots anything.


J, the poor guy is dealing w/p*ick leasemaster.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

cjhunter said:


> justletmein said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like you're only there to pay for his cabin. Good luck with that. I've never had a good experience when land owners are overly present on the property, and I'm a really good lessee who takes care of the places I've hunted and almost never shoots anything.
> ...





kweber said:


> J, the poor guy is dealing w/p*ick leasemaster.


That's actually much better then, at least you have the landowner to go to for a possible resolution. Most likely since he obviously trusts whomever this leasemaster is to run things you'll have some 'splaining to do but you might win him over.


----------

